# Blue amano shrimps



## nataliesian (Aug 12, 2017)

Maybe they're sad.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

They've probably been eating cladaphora algae


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Usually related to lack of lighting or diet.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> Just a quick question.
> I just bought 4 amano shrimps and they are blue.
> Are amano shrimps usually blue?


No normally they are grey with a row of black dots along the sides. Interesting to note someone else recently posted a picture of a single blue Amano with a similar question. Basically the health and diet of animal can affect it's color to some extent. In other cases genetics can play a role. For example Cherry shrimp are naturally a due brown color with some occasionally being darker or lighter and other showing a small amount of color. When people started breading them the the red color appeared and now through selective breading a lot of people have red cherry shrimp. But also other colors appeared. now you can easily get red, yellow, and blue cherry shrimp. Some are lightly colored while others are not. As long as you don't allow cross breading of cherry shrimp the color stays the same. Indicating the colors are genetic trade that has been selectively bread.

Amano shrimp will not bread in fresh water. They need to move into brine or salty water to do that. It is possible someone found some genetic blue ones and they are now appearing in the market. If diet or health is causing the color it may change over time. it is also possible it is separate species that looks like Amano shrimp. I cannot say either way on this.


----------



## JonRon (Jun 6, 2017)

for more Information check my post "Ever seen a blue Amano Shrimp" it might help you with some answers


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Surf said:


> Amano shrimp will not bread in fresh water. They need to move into brine or salty water to do that.


Amanos breed and hatch eggs just fine in freshwater. Adults can handle salinity up to 17 ppt, but will die in full marine/saltwater. (aka anything above 17 ppt)


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...rates/1155914-breeding-amano-shimp-trial.html


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> Amanos breed and hatch eggs just fine in freshwater. Adults can handle salinity up to 17 ppt, but will die in full marine/saltwater. (aka anything above 17 ppt)


Sorry that is not correct based on my own experience with them (they never bread while blue cherry's did. And the information in this Link confirms that.

Amano Shrimp .:. Caridina multidentata .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


> Larvae are raised in full-strength (35 ppt) seawater that's pea-green with Tetraselmis algae. No supplemental foods are added.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, larvae are raised in full strength seawater. That doesn't mean they are *BORN* in it.

In the wild, the adults would either hatch the eggs in freshwater or brackish water. The newborn shrimp would then be washed out to sea where they would morph several times, until they become miniature adults. They would then travel back to brackish or freshwater and repeat the cycle once they become old enough to reproduce themselves.


Please read the thread I linked to where someone hatched larvae in freshwater and raised them in saltwater.


Or perhaps you would prefer these links where they *ALL* state that the amano zoes are born in freshwater, and after being hatched, they are transferred to saltwater.

https://www.facebook.com/silaneshrimp/posts/1501810563190757
Amano Shrimp | Care, Diet & Breeding - AquariumInfo.org
ShrimpNow !!! - Breeding Amano (Yamato) Shrimp
ShrimpNow !!! - Caridina Japonica breeding
Raising C. Multidentata | unspecified
Caridina Japonica Online


This one is interesting, too... https://gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/



> *Note: do NOT place the female in brackish water!* While I found out that adults survive quite high salinities, the eggs fail to hatch if the water is brackish – I lost two batches this way.




When you say your amanos never bred, do you mean that the females never became berried? And are you sure that you had males and females?


This is *MY* own photo of an amano zoe and it's mother in 100% freshwater. As you can see, the female is in fact berried. (full of eggs) Not easily seen, but the area around her pleopods/swimmerets is dark due to new eggs. I have soft water where I live... as in, 3 GH and KH with a TDS of around 55. It's no-where close to being brackish water.











If that's not enough to convince you, then here's another image... an older image from a different tank. Right side is a banded kuhli loach head. Left side is the tail end of a black kuhli loach. Both freshwater species. Amano is clearly berried.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree with zoidberg. I have had 4 amano females become berried. The eggs did eventually hatch but the larvae did not survive long in my freshwater tank. I honestly don't know if they got eaten or sucked into the filter but they were nowhere to be seen a day or two after they hatched.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Surf said:


> Sorry that is not correct based on my own experience with them (they never bread while blue cherry's did. And the information in this Link confirms that.
> 
> 
> 
> Amano Shrimp .:. Caridina multidentata .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page




As suggested by @Zoidburg I would highly suggest you take a look at the link that shows @Dman911 how he has successfully bred and raised amano shrimp. He lays out the entire process and they are clearly breeding in freshwater. Its the process of raising the young that need to be in some salt water. Just because on person is not successful at it does not mean it does not happen. People turn to these forums for correct information not false assumptions.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

The one time I tried just to see what happened I moved my female into a jar and the next day had a swarm of zoe in freshwater. I put the female back in the freshwater tank and moved the zoe to brackish. I now have 2 more full-grown male amanos.

Mine have turned green and brown and occasionally have blue portions, so I wouldn't worry. Like everyone else said it's probably diet.


----------

